# Breeders in Georgia



## khk410 (Mar 11, 2019)

I've been researching breeders in Georgia and I've browsed the existing threads but havent seen anyone post about these breeders below. Oher Tannen and Von Lotta are the two breeders that seems to have really good reputations in GA, but their prices are on the high side for me. My budget is $2500.

Anyone familiar or have had experience with these breeders? I'm in Atlanta so I wouldnt mind driving 2-3 hours if there are other good breeders but I feel like I have good ones in the surrounding area that I probably wouldn't have to.

Fame Kennels - She seems to be a newer breeder but looks to be involved with the breed, is also a trainer. Her dogs does rally and obedience like canine good citizen but not Schutzhund. Is getting a litter from Schutzhund titled parents really important if I'm looking for a family companion? Her prices are $1500, which is low compared to the other breeders. I think it's because her dogs dont have SCH or IPO titles or other titles? Could be way off base here.

Tye Shepherds - not much information on their website. I can't tell from their website how involved they are with the breed and if the dogs have titles. 

Beres Haus - Same as Tye Shepherds; not much information on their website. I can't tell from their website how involved they are with the breed and if the dogs have titles. However their prices are $2500 for puppies but I dont see much info on the parents.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am going to bump this up for you. I know nothing about any of the breeders mentioned but hopefully someone will chime in for you.


----------



## czgsd (Jan 12, 2004)

Sequoyah GSD is near Chattanooga, just north of the GA border. You might check them, if not too far from you.


----------



## khk410 (Mar 11, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## khk410 (Mar 11, 2019)

@czgsd Thank you! Looks like they breed working line dogs, which is my preference.


----------

